# Hi



## kimarnesen (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've been in here for a few days and want to introduce myself. As a classical composer I come from the notation tradition (paper and Sibelius). 

But I've always been very interested in music for film and TV, so I try to learn as much as I can. A lot of new things for me, which is mostly exciting. This forum is gold, and if there's anything I can help with from my experience, I'd be happy to assist.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 25, 2017)

mrarnesen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been in here for a few days and want to introduce myself. As a classical composer I come from the notation tradition (paper and Sibelius). I mainly compose choral music, with or without orchestra or accompaniment.
> 
> ...



is that James Earl Jones cunducting in your site?! 

good music!


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 26, 2017)

Haha


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## J-M (Sep 28, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

